# Low light plants that you've kept that grow like weeds (very fast growers)



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have discovered that some fish I am keeping like to eat my Amazon swords. I am not certain who the guilty party is but I suspect it's the gold barbs. 
I will be setting up bigger tank for them soon. I would like to stock the tank with plants that will outcompete their appetite.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Hornwort, Java moss, duckweed.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ceratophyllum submersum (aka "Soft Hornwort"). Doe not shed like regular. If you'd like, I have two photos taken 10 days apart showing how fast one weighted bunch grew under low light, no CO2 and no ferts.

I buy mine from someone on AquaBid. It is very hard to find but not that expensive.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Russell I would love to see your pictures


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nearly all the Hygrphilia species have done really well in my setups-especially the water wisteria (H. difformis) and it is easy to propagate from just a leaf. The giant (H. corymbosa) is also a easy plant.
I also like the rosettes- Cryptocoryne, Vallisnera and Sagittaria-lots to pick from with them. With the crypt you can find some reds that will do well in lower light conditions to add a bit of color as well as different leaf structure with all 3 to add interest.

The Ludwigia, Rotala and Myriophyllum are nice stem plants that do well in my systems-as well as easy to propagate

I have been trying some new plants this year and I am really liking the Hydrocotyle leucocephala (Brazillian pennywort) I wanted a different ground cover for the front of my 75gal NPT and so far it is covering the floor nicely-I look forward to the stems that form on the water surface too-somewhat like a lily pad

The creeping jenny (Lysimachia nummularia) didn't do so well and is struggling in the warm water temps

I love the Crinum calamistratum beautiful plant with interesting leaf structure-my center piece plant-looks awesome.....

I have found with planted tanks-it can vary on what will do well from one tank to the other-In one tank the crypt take over and in another I can't get them to grow-same with several different species of plants I keep. Sometimes its an experiment to see what works in your system. I can grow some plants that I shouldn't be able to grow in my low tech setups-maybe its the dirt...who knows.....its fun regardless...

Good luck....


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes I'd to see the hortwort. That is something I didn't like about the last hornwort I had it shed like mad. The Crinum calamistratum is really interesting the curly leaves. I just got some rotala yesterday and some unnamed val plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

*Ceratophyllum submersum*

The Soft Hornwort is in the back right corner. The first photo is April 18. The second is April 28.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow that is fast! Want to sell some trimmings?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Try Anacharis?


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow, that hornwort picture is crazy. I have some regular hornwort and it does shed an insane amount. I'd never heard of the soft version, I will have to look into that. I plan on putting in a big plant order on Friday so hopefully I can pick some up.


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

Dwarf Lilies grow very fast....!! And they are a beautiful rust color to contrast ur greens!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow Linda... that hornwort is crazy. Be careful, it might claim your house for its own and make you its slave or something 

I second the anacharis suggestion, it grows like nobody's business, although in a tank with some ferts/CO2 and correct lighting, ludwigia and rotala tend to go nuts too. At least mine do. Anubias are pretty tough as well... not fast growing, but I can't imagine many fish taking a chunk out of an anubias leaf.

Oh, and duckweed. Good old duckweed. As long as you don't mind getting covered in it at every water change, it multiplies. A lot.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

I would try Anacharis as I see it mentioned a lot, but it is illegal in NYS to own/transport. 

Edit: so is cabomba.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

There are actually a few different species commonly referred to as anacharis, including Elodea, Egeria, and Hydrilla. There's a good chance at least one of them is allowed.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

From what I can see the common prohibited ones are Cabomba carolina (Fanwort) &
Egeria densa (Anacharis).


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

i have quite good luck with the simple guppy grass. It grows like crazy (needs trimming every 10-14 days) so it should keep up with even crazy appetites.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

I did some research and Anacharis prefers cold water. Does best with Temps below 75F. It seems like some people have it survive in tanks at 80F, it does not grow well. Its leaves become small and curly. 
I currently have Anarcharis in 84F, and it already melted quite a bit. Wasted about $15 on shipping and the plant cost. Not sure if it will survive or not. 
I will probably lower the temperature in my tank slowly to 78F since the summer is coming to an end and my room does not get as hot during the day anymore.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

It's normal for it to melt when you first get it, while it's getting used to your water. You should see new growth at the tips. I have it in an 82 degree tank and it does fine.

If you are tired of looking at the brown melting bits you can rinse the entire thing under gently running water.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

kittenfish said:


> It's normal for it to melt when you first get it, while it's getting used to your water. You should see new growth at the tips. I have it in an 82 degree tank and it does fine.
> 
> If you are tired of looking at the brown melting bits you can rinse the entire thing under gently running water.


Thanks! Glad to see someone to be able to grow this plant at higher temperatures. Im steadily now lowering temp down to 78 over the next few days.


----------

